# Square feet?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So how much square feet is in a single critter nation? I want to get a big cage that stackable for my two guinea pigs. I would need a double critter nation but they would both be in one half of it because one is male an one is female. 

Also does anyone else know how much square feet is in a feisty ferret cage? I have one an if I get the double critter nation I would want it for my rats and then give the guinea pigs the cage that I have for my rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you mean cubic feet? It's a three-dimensional object. The DCN is 31.5 cu ft, the FF is 19.375 cu ft.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.endmemo.com/cconvert/ft3ft2.php

cu ft to sq ft converter


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

